# Saya a little too tight



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 1, 2014)

I restored a small Masamoto 210mm Yanagi fr. a friend who bought it in Japan.He said it came in a box,that he didn't keep.Told him usually wt. quality Yanagi's come wt. saya sometimes under the cardboard that the knife sits on.

Anyway had a hard time finding a 210mm Yanagi saya.Found one,but it is too tight.With force I can push the Yanagi all the way in & it clears the saya pin hole.It is hard to get the blade out.

The binding is as the knife gets thicker toward the handle about one inch fr. the horn collar,so the entrance part of saya needs to be widened.

Thinking of putting the saya in a vise & use small thin carbon wood chisels I have.

Any other suggestions on how to fix this?

Thanks Keith


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 1, 2014)

See if you get hold of some mini files and file some material away.


----------



## CPD (Feb 1, 2014)

if you want to retain a good pressure fit or at least not end up too loose, it's going to be difficult to pare off just the right amount with a chisel working in such a narrow opening. 
I'd go buy some adhesive backed sandpaper in a few grits. Stick the paper around a thin piece of wood, or even better, a piece of flat metal rod..... then sand down the areas that are an issue. Working with a few grits will let you zero in on how much to take off and also insure a smooth finish.

You can do the same with needle files or rasps. The advantage of the homemade sandpaper detail sticks is you can make them to any length or thickness you need to fit the opening, or depth, you need to work.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 1, 2014)

I like the home made sandpaper sticks idea.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 1, 2014)

Wouldn't it be easier to thin the knife if at all possible?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks just finished wt. it,went with a few small wood chisels & needle files.I have to clean it up some going to get adhesive backed sandpaper stick it to one of my files.

The yanagi itself is very sharp,pushing it in & out of the saya some more shaved wood was falling out.The knife goes in easy,still a little friction coming out,think I will leave it like this as a little tight will become less over time.


----------



## CPD (Feb 1, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> I like the home made sandpaper sticks idea.



It's a great little Macgyver trick. Works great for any curves or tight spots. On bigger projects (or even an occasional handle) I'll often make backer blocks to match a contour I want or use flexible sticks to bend around edges to control the cut rate.... 

It's especially useful on exotics and high figure boards that tend to tear out from a more aggressive rasp or file.

Forgot to mention in the original post - if you do a lot of woodwork, another variation on the theme is to keep some good fast tack high strength spray adhesive around. (I always have a small can around). With that, any sandpaper scraps work instead of just PSA backed - anything from old belts that are wearing out, to whatever -


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 1, 2014)

you guys over think this stuff. If you have a girlfriend, wife, sister or mom just, ask them for and emery nail file or go to the drug store and by a dozen for $2 and keep them in your kit. They fit right down any saya and you can work them slow so, you don't take out too much material.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 2, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> you guys over think this stuff. If you have a girlfriend, wife, sister or mom just, ask them for and emery nail file or go to the drug store and by a dozen for $2 and keep them in your kit. They fit right down any saya and you can work them slow so, you don't take out too much material.


Top tip,thanks.


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 4, 2014)

CPD said:


> if you want to retain a good pressure fit or at least not end up too loose, it's going to be difficult to pare off just the right amount with a chisel working in such a narrow opening.
> I'd go buy some adhesive backed sandpaper in a few grits. Stick the paper around a thin piece of wood, or even better, a piece of flat metal rod..... then sand down the areas that are an issue. Working with a few grits will let you zero in on how much to take off and also insure a smooth finish.
> 
> You can do the same with needle files or rasps. The advantage of the homemade sandpaper detail sticks is you can make them to any length or thickness you need to fit the opening, or depth, you need to work.


:goodpost:



sachem allison said:


> you guys over think this stuff. If you have a girlfriend, wife, sister or mom just, ask them for and emery nail file or go to the drug store and by a dozen for $2 and keep them in your kit. They fit right down any saya and you can work them slow so, you don't take out too much material.


:goodpost:


----------

